# Has my cockatiel been able to breathe the tea tree oil on my face?



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

Three days ago, I got some tea tree essential oil as suggested by my naturopath for my acne. I mix 10 drops of it with 2 tbsp coconut oil, and apply what I can to my face (which would maybe be two or three tsp amount of the mixture)

I didn't think anything of it before, although i generally avoid scents getting close to my bird. This didn't smell too strong to be noticed from a meter away, so I slept on the couch a few meters away from Jerry for two nights now, all with the window slightly open , and now I read that its extremely toxic!! I immediately left the living room and grabbed everything that touched the tea tree with me to my room

now this whole time I think I avoided touching him with any oil pretty well, i washed it off in the mornings every time but maybe there are tiny tiny traces of it on him? Could he have been able to breathe it those two nights and the past two hours to have an effect? I avoided coming close to him with it on as much as i could. He's behaving normally, and right now he's sleeping fine, doesn't seem to be dizzy or anything unusual. What do i need to do?

online most of what ive read is people spraying it in the air or directly applying on the bird, but im worried about my case. Is he gonna be okay? (i have a vet appt tomorrow at 5:30 already planned before i came across this btw)


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Tea Tree essential oil can cause paralysis and death in birds so I wouldn't use it around him anymore.
http://www.greyforums.net/forums/showthread.php?197102-Is-Teatree-oil-smell-bad-for-our-grey

It's good that you took things it came in contact with out of the room and had been washing your hands so it didn't get on him. Essential oils are so strong that it may have gotten a little of the scent on him, but not any of the oil. Unless you couldn't smell any of it on your hands before you washed it? Though coconut oil is really good at sticking on your hands. Essential oils usually take a while before they take a toll on their systems, you just have to watch out to see if he got any on him.

It is very toxic when ingested so I would give him a bath, but if he hasn't been showing any signs of it harming him I think you're safe right now. At your vet appointment tomorrow you might want to bring it up, but I think he'll be ok after a bath and when you get rid of the oil. 

Some more on Tea Tree Oil:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11442

I think just coconut oil would be ok to use for acne. The antibacterial properties of the coconut oil would help fight acne on the surface, but you would probably need antibiotics to treat it underneath the skin. I hate pimples and I love coconut oil, it gets rid of them fast.


----------



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks, 
the vet said that basically since they have such sensitive systems, and i slept in the same room overnight then there is some cause for concern. I asked her what symptoms to look out for and she told me laboured breathing and tail bobbing if he breathed it in, and then she didn't elaborate. I didnt think to ask how long it would take for it to take a toll on his system..

I really hope i did wash it off completely each time... Like you said, some of it might have stayed on my hands and i didn't smell it there D: Ill have to give him a thorough shower soon then- too bad i just got him blood tested at the vet today, so I'll have to wait before showering him, i dont want to risk opening the wound from the needle (i dont know how long i have to wait before showering though, thats troubling because id like to asap OTL and that was the first time hes had his blood taken, poor little guy


----------



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

(i think half of my reply got cut off)
do you know how long it might take for him to show symptoms? what kind of symptoms other than breathing issues and paralysis (like is there anything more subtle than paralysis if he ended up ingesting some)? and how long should i wait before thoroughly showering him, in case there really is a bit of it on his feathers? 

I threw the tea tree bottle out and am just using coconut oil on my face now, as you say and as Ive read, it alone is good for acne too, thank goodness c:

Anyway i just really hope he is indeed going to be alright.. :/

edit: i think i just remembered the vet mentioned vomiting as a symptom for ingestion, but maybe im mixing it up with something else.. either way ill call the vet tomorrow morning to ask some of these things


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I've used essential oils on my hands before, that is before I got Kiwi. The oil washes off pretty well, it's only the scent that gets left behind usually. I think it probably washed off most of the coconut oil too. 

Some birds are affected by those things right away and others it takes a while of constant exposure. I think for him it is constant exposure and he didn't get enough for it to truly affect him like that. It probably felt a little irritating to his lungs, but it didn't really harm him. I would still look out for signs, but I'm thinking he is in the clear. I'd be looking out for respiratory problems later on if it weakened his lungs because he could get a respiratory virus more easily.

Probably weakness would be a more subtle symptom, falling off perches, having trouble walking and breathing faster.

Kiwi has gotten blood drawn before, they usually just take a drop or two. I would think the next day or two showering would be fine, their wounds heal really quickly and it's just a little poke. 
Be careful in the shower to keep him out of the direct line of spray or he could inhale water really quickly (if you mean that type of shower).


----------



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay, thanks so much! I feel a lot better and Jerry looks completely fine as well. I'll keep my eye on him though as always c:
If it's true that the oil washes off, thats a huge relief 

I'll wait another day to shower him (I use a spray bottle set on mist to shower him with, he loves it  )

thanks so much for replying c: Im really lucky to have been careful with the oil before i even knew it was toxic lol :0


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

It was extremely diligent of you to take precautions with it even when you didn't know and then to follow it up with research to find out it was bad for them.
Most people wouldn't have given it a second thought and would have eventually harmed their bird. The rule of thumb is to always be cautious with anything, cookware, ovens, scents, fumes, etc. and research it. It's a good thing that you did that! 

Soap is very good at getting things off. When I wash with soap it takes almost all the oil from coconut oil off even. I don't think that watery thin oil from the essential oil stood much of a chance. 

I think you could give him a little mist today if you want. The water isn't going to wet down the scab with that and his wound should already be mostly healed I'd think. As long as he hasn't been picking at it, it should be ok to bath him. They only poke their toe usually so you can look at the spot and see if it looks ok.


----------



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay, thank you c: hahah he won't let me check his wing but I didnt see him pick at it, just the usual preening. Ill shower him then  

I'm really glad you came to help, thank you


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

No problem! I'm glad you researched the tree oil. 

Kiwi has a scab on her foot and toe, her bathing hasn't affected that any. It's still a hard scab and is still attached and everything. Birds heal really fast, it just takes scabs a while to come off.


----------



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

Ahh







Jerry got his blood drawn from under the wing. I can't even see it clearly, but when he spreads his wings all the way I can sort of see the area around where it was drawn and it looks all good to me c: he had a nice little shower today

Im glad it all worked out for us ^v^


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Oh it was under his wing they drew blood! That would be really hard to see the scab on. It would have healed faster since their skin isn't as scaly there I think. Kiwi's scrapped her head once or twice and it always heals much faster than any foot wounds. Foot scabs take a week or more to come off depending on the damage. :lol:

I'm glad it worked out for you too and that he got a nice bath!


----------

